
Ask HN: What are the skills you use to navigate the world? - sturza
There are a few skills i can think of that cannot be described using just one word:<p>* avoiding responding in verbal bursts - this allows you to switch to the analytical brain and not provid transactional information as it comes to your mind
* listen to understand not to reply - this seems very click baity, but in my experience it&#x27;s seems undervalued<p>* once you understand(see above) you can use this to adapt behavior&#x2F;answer and not anchor to the previous conclusion while ignoring new knowledge that was created<p>* Occam&#x27;s razor is something that is also underrated when searching for motivations&#x2F;incentives of individual actions(that are not yours). It seems that most of the time, the simplest explanation is also the true one, but that does not stop us from adding unverified assumptions and exit with very personal but complex conclusions.<p>* when interacting with people always look for the signal, because from the words alone in the message can be very misrepresented. Use the message to transform the signal into something simple as in: i don&#x27;t know, maybe, yes, no, i don&#x27;t like that etc - obviously this should not apply when you get specific data on topics where details are important<p>* context - in my opinion this is also underrated because most of the time the conclusions are not enough or can be easily dismissed. I always like to give as an example &quot;flat earthers&quot;. We usually know their conclusion and dismiss it arrogantly, but the deeper context(if you actually were interested in the topic of this movement) is that the people that form that &quot;society&quot; have a deeper reason for their common conclusion: it&#x27;s belonging. As the rest of us, that movement made them belong and form a deep connection although the premise is not valid. Looking for context in this case and understanding it takes a whole new response from my side when interacting with the above mentioned individuals.
* don&#x27;t forget that people speak most of the time just to express themselves(think of instagram) not to give information or request new information<p>I like to force myself in using these tools to understand conversations&#x2F;ideas or general communication.  Also, a [resource](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=vtIzMaLkCaM&amp;feature=share) i found about people expressing themselves in writing (mind -&gt; text -&gt; reader -&gt; idea you wanted to get across from your mind) is this lecture. It can come off as not relevant but it can be applied also in verbal communication.<p>If you think of success as getting what you want, having a better understanding of how individuals communicate and being better at communicating with them, can give you a boost in navigating towards what you want.
======
kratom_sandwich
I think that a basic understanding of some concepts of (micro)economics is
very helpful, e.g. knowing about excpected value; marginal utility and the
fact that it is often decreasing; and pareto efficiency.

Also, two insights from computer science that are applicable to many areas of
life: ducktyping ("If it walks like a duck and it quacks like a duck, then it
must be a duck") and the fact that context switching takes a lot of
ressources.

------
marmot777
Being outward focused when possible to try to see things from other’s point of
view.

Slowing down a bit and not jumping to conclusions.

Trying to keep my ego in check. It’s okay to be wrong or for a better idea to
come from someone else.

Making a conscious effort to listen carefully and not interrupt. I can be
impatient so I have to actively work on being present and tapping the brakes.

Avoiding caricaturing a point of view based on the loudest or most extreme
versions of a point of view. Related: make sure you understand and address the
strongest version of an argument (i.e., avoid the straw man version).

Avoiding Subscribing to ANY ideologies. All ideologies are bullshit and an
easy substitute for thinking for yourself.

------
paulorlando
The ability to talk to people, especially while traveling. While that skill is
on pause for now, I have had many experiences where someone introduced me to
their world, and they all started from striking up a conversation.

------
giantg2
Deliberation. Try to argue with yourself. Convince yourself you are right or
wrong. This pause gives you time to cool your head and respond intelligently,
or consider the consequences.

------
greatwhitenorth
"Don't listen to what people say, watch what they do". Though it can readily
be applied to politicians, applies to nearly everyone you meet.

~~~
kratom_sandwich
Similarly, watch out for the quiet ones.

------
probinso
cartography

